# Oops



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Lol, I tried getting out of breeding, so I set up a 75G community tank. It currently has 5 angels, 18 blue tetras and planning for cories. I just added the tetras a week ago and this morning after feeding I checked to see if there was any excess food and I saw a cloud of tiny clear eggs slowly floating to the bottom. 

It's so tempting to start breeding again, but I'm trying to fix up my room, so it isn't a pig pen anymore. When I was breeding bettas, I had jars and small tanks on every flat surface.

I just turned out the lights and thats all I'm going to do for the tetra eggs, after that it's survival of the fittest.

EDIT: PS, there isn't a question, it's just my first egg layer/ scatter'er and I was excited.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

lucky you!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice its always fun when you've got some spawning going on! Congrats :-D


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

The eggs got eaten, but I put large smooth gravel in my tank instead of the sand that I was originally planning on, so there may be some survivors that fell down between the gravel. I may net the eggs out, if I see them before they hit the bottom next time and put the fry in the thick plants once they are free-swimming.


----------

